# Watch List Quirk



## urban5 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a watch list set up and receive the email notification when a new posting is listed, but when I immediately go to the watch list there is nothing new added.  However the ad shows up later or the next day.  I think what maybe happening is the email notification is sent when the new ad is created, but the new ad isn't posted until the moderators have time to review the ad.  Does this make sense?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2013)

its possible, have to have more details to track it down though.

basically, the emails get sent once a day (or should anyway)...and it is possible for an ad to have been in the pending queue (which would still possibly trigger the watch list notification) when the email was sent.

ill do some digging.


----------



## urban5 (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't know if you did any digging, but received email notification this afternoon and went to watch list and new posting was there.

Another item I have noticed is that there are separate listings for exchange and wish ads, but the exchange listings are also included in the classified list as well.  It would be nice if for rent and for sale could be separated into its own individual list.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 24, 2013)

As of now it simply links you to the "ads" tab of the resort in question...vs a query to the marketplace for the ads.

this tab displays all ads (both classified, exchange and wish) for the resort.

We would have to see what creating dynamic queries on the spot would do to the load on the server if changing it to just displaying a certain ad type for the resort queried.


----------

